# Kelp and diamond V yeast



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I order yeast and kelp and got it in today. 
This is what I got-

http://www.acadianseaplants.com/animal-feed-nutrition-products

http://www.diamondv.com/languages/en/tech-original-xp/

I plan on mixing it 1-4 in my RN onyx minerals.

So who all uses this? Do you like the results? I'm pretty excited about it.. 
I'm curious if anyone has used this brand of kelp.

Sam


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Kelp is pretty much kelp, so that brand should do what most any other brand does. I love kelp. I buy it locally here in Maine and have for 30 years or so.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

You will be glad of the yeast. 
A very large body of research on the benefits to ruminant digestion


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, I like the results. Also, the iodine in kelp is beneficial.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

So is it better to top dress the feed or add to minerals?


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

I checked-out both websites, and neither one gave prices. I used kelp a few years ago, but the cost was too high for me to justify it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Add it to your minerals. You really don't want to add another salt, and kelp is super salty, to your girls choices. Just mix a small amount of each into your minerals. I also used Diamond V in the bottom of all my grain feeders on the milkstands. I used to purchase one 50 pound sack and used it, a laundry scoop full, on all just fresh does as they transitioned from kidding to milking. I fed a lot more grain back then and it helped with some of the digestive upsets (dog poop) we saw in the barns. Vicki


----------



## happy vagabonds (Jun 24, 2012)

I use the Thorvin Kelp and Lewis Labs Brewer's yeast. When I was milking this past year, I weighed and recorded Dolly's milk at every milking. I noticed a marked increase in production when I introduced both of these products to her feed. Not a lot, but it was noticeable on the chart. I think I started her first on the kelp and a month later started her on the yeast. Supposedly these products also help to produce a sweeter tasting milk, but I could not compare at that time as all the milk I got from her was going into feeding Doughnut. 

I just top-dressed her grains with the kelp and yeast. She got about a tablespoon of each morning and evening.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

nlhayesp said:


> I checked-out both websites, and neither one gave prices. I used kelp a few years ago, but the cost was too high for me to justify it.


I orderd it from my feed store. Kelp was $55 for 50lbs and yeast was $28 for 50lbs.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm gonna go ahead and pre mix in a bag of minerals, might mix a little in feed to get them interested... How long can you store the yeast? I'm thinking 5 gal buckets with lids.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I found this to use - top dressing on my oats/barley grain blend. Has both the kelp and yeast/probiotic stuff in one so easier to manage. Otherwise all goats get free choice loose minerals - NR Onyz and/or Bronze.

http://www.fertrell.com/rcgold4x.htm

Ingredients: Certified Organic Dehydrated Kelp, Certified Organic Dried Alfalfa Meal,
Calcium Carbonate; Dried Saccharomyces cerevisiae Fermentation Product,
Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Fermentation Products
of Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei,
Lactobacillus plantarum, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Extract, and
Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Vitamin A Supplement,
Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement,
Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Polysaccharide Complexes of
Zinc, Manganese, Iron, Copper and Cobalt, Certified Organic Vegetable Oil.
Note: Bacteria and enzyme products are not derived from genetically
engineered organisms or grown on genetically modified substrates.

Directions: RC Gold Label 4X is a nutritional supplement for ruminant animals.
-Milking cows should receive 1/4 oz. of RC Gold Label 4X for every 10 lb.
of milk production. Milking goats should receive 1/4 oz. of RC Gold Label
4X per quart of milk production. RC Gold Label 4X should also be fed to
cattle and goats during the 30 days prior to birthing for extra vitamins and
nutrients.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Vitamin A (min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .100,000 iu/oz
Vitamin D3 (min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .33,000 iu/oz
Vitamin E (min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1,000 iu/oz
Choline (min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .7.0 mg/oz
Yeast, Live Cell (min) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 Billion cfu/oz
(Saccharomyces Cerevisiae)
Lactic Acid Bacteria (minimum) . . . . . . . . . . . . . .20 Million cfu/oz
(Aspergillus oryzae, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus
faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus plantarum)
Pectinase (Aspergillus oryzae) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .350 iu/oz
Hemi-cellulase (Aspergillus niger) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .600 iu/oz
Beta-Glucanase (Aspergillus niger) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .230 iu/oz


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I usually mix the kelp in with their free choice minerals. They will eta it in their milk stand mix, but its just easier for me to mix it 50/50 with the minerals.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I use the kelp and yeast, and per Buckrun I have also ordered the Zinc supplement she suggested. Unforetunately the UPS guy dumped it in a pil of water and it got contaminated. I contacted the company and they are replacing the product so I am excited to be adding this also. They eat a ton of minerals during their pregnancy which is always good! altho I do not offer free choice baking soda, just the minerals...even for the boys and the boy wanna bees


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There minerals are so much more important than the kelp Sully, I wouldn't be feeding it or spending that much money on kelp! Add maybe a pound for each 8 pounds of minerals. I mixed 4 parts of loose minerals and 1 part (1/2 kelp, 1/2 yeast) before I found techmaster that has it in it.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I buy the kelp locally, it's harvested and packaged about 40 miles from my house, so it's pretty cheap. Its actually cheaper than the minerals!

The girls get 2 things of minerals- 1 side is 100% loose minerals, the other side is 50/50 mineral/kelp. They devour the kelp laced minerals faster than the full strength minerals!


----------

